# Stupid questions, smart answers



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

The point of this thread to ask questions which are hard to answer but not impossible to find the answer. I'll start off.

How many people can solve the Rubik's cube in the world?


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I'll start off.
> 
> How many people can solve the Rubik's cube in the world?



Over 9000. Hey, somebody's gonna say it.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 17, 2009)

The same number of people who read this forum. That means you too guests.


----------



## byu (Feb 17, 2009)

I will continue.

Why does each face of a 3x3x3 have 9 stickers?


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

byu said:


> I will continue.
> 
> Why does each face of a 3x3x3 have 9 stickers?



Because if it didn't, it either:
A) wouldn't be a 3x3x3
B) wouldn't be a cube
C) it doesn't have 9 stickers; we only think it does


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

:S I'm sorry but,the answer to that question is sorta easy, the point of this thread to ask questions which are hard to answer but not impossible to find the answer.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

Why do smart people ask dumb questions?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 17, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > I will continue.
> ...



2x2x2 has 4 stickers on each face 

2^3 = perfect cube.

The number of stickers does not influence the objects shape either.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why do smart people ask dumb questions?


(If you are referring to me well...) I like discussing the answers to stupid questions, don't know why, they're just interesting to me


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Edit: if it was a 3x3x3 and it did not have 9 stickers (assuming each facelet is stickered) on each face, then it wouldn't be a cube. The 2x2x2 already satisfies A).


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 17, 2009)

Which method of solving the 3x3 has the best overall average of every cuber who uses it.

EDIT: Another way to ask it would be: Which method has the highest % of sub-20 solvers?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

Fridrich.

How many different twisty puzzles are there in the world?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 17, 2009)

Seventeen (I might be "leaving out" some Fisher puzzles, but it's 17 as far as I'm concerned. ).

Why is there more than enough food to go around in the world, but people still die of starvation?


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Seventeen (I might be "leaving out" some Fisher puzzles, but it's 17 as far as I'm concerned. ).
> 
> Why is there more than enough food to go around in the world, but people still die of starvation?



Bad distribution.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

Why are the japanese so crazy but not in a bad way?


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Fridrich.
> 
> How many different twisty puzzles are there in the world?



That's where the smart answer comes in. Most people interested in cubing use the fridrich method. But since it's so popular, it has a higher chance of having the WR solve time (which it does). But what % of them are sub-20? Less popular methods like Roux and ZZ usually consist of more advanced cubers, and I'm almost positive that a higher % of them can manage a sub-20 solve.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Fridrich.
> ...



ZBF2L.

Everyone that I'm aware of who mastered full ZBF2L can easily sub-20, if not sub-15.
Or MGLS. Only Justin Adsuara and Lucas Garron officially adopted the whole system and both are sub-20, if not sub-15.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh right, I didn't read the question properly :S.

What's the biggest sustainable and twistable cube that can be made on earth?


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh right, I didn't read the question properly :S.
> 
> What's the biggest sustainable and twistable cube that can be made on earth?



6x6. A 7x7 has to be pillowed, so it cant be an "official" cube.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 17, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Oh right, I didn't read the question properly :S.
> ...



Wrong, non-pillowed cubes over 6x6 are possible, they just need to be kinda "extended" so it really makes a cube.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



haha never thought about that!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

How many WRs will Erik hold by the end of this year?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> How many WRs will Erik hold by the end of this year?


5


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



the V6b will be pillowed as well, but they havent come out with that yet


----------



## MistArts (Feb 17, 2009)

Will we beat all of [his name shall not me mentioned]'s records before he comes back?


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 17, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > maxcube said:
> ...



you might have seen this, but... 

Tony Fisher's 9x9x9 cube


----------



## Odin (Feb 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Will we beat all of [his name shall not me mentioned]'s records before he comes back?



Lord Voldemort has world records?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 17, 2009)

Odin said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Will we beat all of [his name shall not me mentioned]'s records before he comes back?
> ...



He has WRs (wizard records)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 17, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...


most muggles killed with one spell
fsc (holds the world record of 1)
wizard's chess cube
and a few more

the only one who has ever beaten him with anything was someone called H. Pothead, or potter, or something like that, I'm bad with names


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Will we beat all of [his name shall not me mentioned]'s records before he comes back?



I say yes because I dont think he will be back


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



haha sorry but if you didnt know this already, thats fake. read the description


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 17, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Will we beat all of [his name shall not me mentioned]'s records before he comes back?
> ...



He's still cubing...but a lot can happen in a few years.

What is the population of the world?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

@Mistarts: Who are you talking about?

Who will be the first person to solve a Rubik's cube on the moon? 

EDIT: Ok sorry people, I'll try and stop using "fix" and start using "solve" more often.

EDIT 2: Sorry I'm slow, I just had a shower and thought about your question more and found the answer


----------



## byu (Feb 17, 2009)

Fix meaning solve, or fix meaning put together if its broken?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

@Emerson: about 6.7-6.8 billion at the moment (it can easily be wrong)


----------



## byu (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Who will be the first person to solve a Rubik's cube on the moon?



Alex Moon


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @Mistarts: Who are you talking about?
> 
> Who will be the first person to solve a Rubik's cube on the moon?
> 
> EDIT: Ok sorry people, I'll try and stop using "fix" and start using "solve" more often.


Me, because you KNOW I would drive there if they ever organise a competition

Is "gods algorithm" for 4x4x4 31 moves?


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 17, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > @Mistarts: Who are you talking about?
> ...



yes?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 17, 2009)

I am now frightened....

It just keep's going up...

The estimate for the population in the end of 2037 is....10,449,055,715 wow.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 17, 2009)

That wasn't a stupid question, was it? Oh well some expert try and answer this please  (Because I can't....)

Is it possible to build a Rubik's cube which is capable of fixing itself having been scrambled, and some device to trigger the self-solving feature?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

Why are we here? 

(and you can't say "to cube" )


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 17, 2009)

To make plastic


----------



## jcuber (Feb 17, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> To make plastic



that still counts as "to cube"


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll just let someone else explain the George Carlin reference for me. All these new age Dane Cook fans *shakes head*


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Why are we here?
> 
> (and you can't say "to cube" )



I'm here because I can be.
...and to cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> That wasn't a stupid question, was it?



I don't think it was.



pcharles93 said:


> To make plastic


 =O That is from a George Carlin skit

George: Why are we here?

Earth: PLATIC!



jcuber said:


> Why are we here?
> 
> (and you can't say "to cube" )



It is so obvious why we* are here...so we can use the muscles, bones, and ligaments in our hands, fingers, and arms to push, pull, and turn pieces of plastic that are sliding against each other and also have pieces of vinyl, and we use our brains to figure out how to match the colors of the vinyl on every side.

*Cubers


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres one, how many threads do you think have been started in the past year asking everyone what is the best 3x3x3?

And how posts have been "USE THE SEARCH BAR/FUNCTION!!!!!)


----------



## Gparker (Feb 18, 2009)

The chances of an 11x11 coming out by the end of the year from v-cubes?


----------



## Odin (Feb 18, 2009)

Gparker said:


> The chances of an 11x11 coming out by the end of the year from v-cubes?



Very low. Will there ever be a cure to cancer?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 18, 2009)

Odin said:


> Will there ever be a cure to cancer?


Probably after I die. (not implying that I have cancer)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



lord voldemort is a BEAST at the rubiks magic


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 18, 2009)

what is faster
solving the cube with god's algorythm (20 random moves)
or the fastest solving method used today?

note that god's alg probably usually not really finger-trick friendly


----------



## Escher (Feb 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> what is faster
> solving the cube with god's algorythm (20 random moves)
> or the fastest solving method used today?
> 
> note that god's alg probably usually not really finger-trick friendly



how fast can you scramble from a scrambling algorithm?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2009)

For me, 7 seconds.

How fast can you UNscramble from a scrambling algorithm?


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 20, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> Which method of solving the 3x3 has the best overall average of every cuber who uses it.
> 
> EDIT: Another way to ask it would be: Which method has the highest % of sub-20 solvers?



MGLS! 100% of FULL MGLS users are sub-20 so far.

Edit: Between October 2007 and January 2008, the number of people who know full MGLS had doubled. Since then, interest in the method has increased more than 10x! Lucas Garron, one of the main developers of the method, has achieved 20th fastest speedsolve in the world with MGLS. Also, the youngest user of the method, Justin Adsuara, recently achieved 4th place at the San Francisco Open 2009, one of the largest competitions ever recorded with MGLS! ORDER NOW!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 20, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Which method of solving the 3x3 has the best overall average of every cuber who uses it.
> ...



Hm *Works more on CLS*


----------



## AJelsma (Feb 20, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I'll start off.
> ...



1/5 people have twisted a cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > Which method of solving the 3x3 has the best overall average of every cuber who uses it.
> ...



It is more popular, but who else has learned it Justin? 

Erik Johnson has learned some, but I don't think he's learned it all yet.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 20, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...



When I said it doubled, I meant it went from one person to two people. Now, at least 20 are interested, no? That's 2 times 10.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2009)

Which puzzle has the highest number of faces?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Which puzzle has the highest number of faces?


The female race 

When will be the first official tournament on "the Australian continent"?


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Which puzzle has the highest number of faces?
> ...



Never.


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Which puzzle has the highest number of faces?
> ...



This needs to be archived.


----------



## mazei (Feb 20, 2009)

Is anti-gravity zero-gravity or something that creates perhaps negative-gravity?

Just thought of it and wondered. I think it's negative-gravity but its just a rough guess.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2009)

What's negative gravity? Is it when you get pushed away from an object or something?

Has Stefan ever been wrong in his life?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 20, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Has Stefan ever been wrong in his life?



Yes, Im pretty sure he didn't have all perfect marks at school.


----------



## Inusagi (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, here's a question I've never found the answer of: What makes cubing fun, like you can sit in an hour without getting bored?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2009)

For me it's getting fast, and trying to find new ways of doing certain things on each step e.g. finding new oll algorithms


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 21, 2009)

Why has the music industry currently sold out to almost any new promising "talent" instead of scouting for perfect bands like The Beatles, Pink Floyd and Black Sabbath back in the day??? (and Metallica...)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 21, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Odin said:
> ...



Ummm actuallythat goes to Peter Pettigrew


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 23, 2009)

How many Rubik's cubes are there in the world right now?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 24, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Has Stefan ever been wrong in his life?
> ...



No. That only means he didn't solve the problem because the problem was stupid.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



/Win .


----------



## Odin (Feb 24, 2009)

What’s the janitors name in "Scrubs" the T.V. show?


----------



## Jai (Feb 24, 2009)

Odin said:


> What’s the janitors name in "Scrubs" the T.V. show?


Neil Flynn. I don't even watch Scrubs, I used something called Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janitor_(Scrubs)


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 24, 2009)

Jai said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the janitors name in "Scrubs" the T.V. show?
> ...



the actors name is Neil Flynn. the character does not have a name. he goes by the janitor


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 10, 2009)

What would happen if suddenly every cube disappeared except for one cube which is perfect for turning and doesn't pop at all? Would we all arrange some battle royal to decide who gets the cube?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 10, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> What would happen if suddenly every cube disappeared except for one cube which is perfect for turning and doesn't pop at all? Would we all arrange some battle royal to decide who gets the cube?



I guess...it would make a good film...Battle Royal II


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 10, 2009)

WHAT would happen if an prehistoric Rubik's cube that could make a huge hole on earth was solved?


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 10, 2009)

do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 10, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I guess...it would make a good film...Battle Royal II


You mean Battle Royal III? There already is a Battle Royal II.



Neroflux said:


> do androids dream of electric sheep?


Of course... this also makes for an awesome screen saver.


----------

